

Ask HN: Using quora to get exposure to your startup - tremt

Is anyone doing that?<p>A common technique in the "free" marketing tips is to participate in forums/blogs related to your startup to build an audience and meet with some peers.<p>However, if I want to meet potential investors would Quora be useful for that? Anyone having success?
======
ricefield
It could work. Blatant advertising or marketing would probably earn you plenty
of downvotes on Quora, but participating or generating discussion about
products, ideas, markets should be beneficial not only in gaining exposure but
just getting good feedback.

Not sure about meeting potential investors. I would think most of them are not
exactly scouring Quora for hot startups. We aren't trying this though, so I
can't speak from experience.

~~~
zackattack
> I would think most of them are not exactly scouring Quora for hot startups

wrong keith rabois

